# Where to buy



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey everyone I think I'm going to be in the market for a black lab puppy probably after the first of the year, possibly around Christmas but more than likely after the first of the year. Where would you recommend looking? I want to get a dog with good bloodlines I plan on using him for a little bit of everything and hope that he will pick things up as he gets older and I work with him, shed hunting, waterfowl, and chuckars is what I'd like to use him for a little bit of each. Where would you start your search for buying a quality pup?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well since you are in Tooele I would look at Rosewood Retrievers in Grantsville. We picked up a black lab pup in July from there.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/178458-new-retrieving-device.html


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

I will definitely check them out, thank you


----------



## sklobe25 (Jul 11, 2010)

https://www.uintaretrievers.com/home


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Retriever training forum. Want ads. www.whrc.us talk to members.


----------

